# Well, here she sits



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Picked this up the other night as most of you know and got a few extras thrown in when I arrived at his house. Got a Carlisle magic plus paddle and a pulley system to hoist the yak up and out of the way ( I wont be needing it so if you can use it let me know).

Just how I got it minues the paddle.

















Already added my milk crate and installe the Humminbird 170.

Closer look at the 170









HA! Tricked ya! Shhhh.... its hiding.

Turned 180 deg. and laid flat to keep it protectec when not in use.









Up and ready for action. Nice sun visor to keep the glare off the screen.









View from my seat. Looks farther away in the pic than it is.



























Need to pick up a battery and trade the transducer for the scupper mounted one and Ill be ready to go. Even if the transducer doesnt make it here by next weekend, I NEED/WANT to get out on the water.

Jason


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice man ! Here's to lots of slime on that bad boy !


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

Your gonna want to get you another seat that will be more comfortable for when your on those long journeys.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats on the new kayak! Just an FYI, the transducer swap program takes about a week. They're pretty good with getting the stuff back to you quickly. Enjoy!!


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

good idea on the FF... but a small problem I see is the possibility of the hatch cover being damaged if some wind hits it. I may be wrong but just throwing that out there for your consideration. congrats and tight lines !!!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Good catch cducer. The strap will still fit over the hatch even with it propped open like that, resting ontop of the finder.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Surfishn' Dave said:


> Your gonna want to get you another seat that will be more comfortable for when your on those long journeys.


I've got the same seat , I use a piece of close cell foam under it cut to shape , no prob with monkey butt on those long hauls .
Jason I would suggest a light for night fishing like a Viz Carbon Pro from Yakattack , coarse you can make one for the time being till you save up the cash. You can have my old one since I've got the VCP 
jerry


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice ride! I use a closed cell cushion that I got at the Walmart auto section for 20 bucks. You can't beat it for the price..


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Jason I would suggest a light for night fishing like a Viz Carbon Pro from Yakattack , coarse you can make one for the time being till you save up the cash. You can have my old one since I've got the VCP
> jerry


Hadn't thought of that Jerry. That would be awesome if I could get your old one. When I upgrade I will do the same and pass it along to the next person in need 



bbcroaker said:


> Nice ride! I use a closed cell cushion that I got at the Walmart auto section for 20 bucks. You can't beat it for the price..


Ill have to check into something like that. I'm a skinny guy so there isn't much meat on the ol tailbone lol


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Here' a pix of the seat pad.
I took the pad out of the cover torinse the salt of from yesterdays paddle up at Winter Harbor.


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

to you guys with tridents... if you look closely at the front face of the sonar shield well...you will find four "frogeyes" that fit the humminbird base perfectly and allow a 3 series gps/finder to fold down


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Jason you still got that lift? I could really use it if you are not in need of it anymore I will def. put it to good use. I am going on deployment and the wifey wants the yak outa the garage. So either get it out of her way or its gone who knows where when I get back. Congrats on the new ride.Thanks Dave


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Still got em man. They are yours if you want em. I work in norfolk but co workers live in Harbor View.


----------

